# Message when closing Lightroom



## sssls4143 (Oct 18, 2019)

I am new to this forum and would appreciate any help.  Every time I close Lightroom I get a message that it is still syncing 1 photo, “Do I still want to quit Lr?” I now ignore the message and close.  I have previously tried waiting it out but found that was an endless wait. How can I find this photo that the program is obviously stuck on?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 19, 2019)

Hi sssls4143, welcome to the forum!

If you go to Photo Editor | Online Photoshop Lightroom and sign into your account, does it show a Sync Errors collection top left? If so, look inside. The most likely suspect is a photo started uploading to the cloud from another device (e.g. phone) but didn't finish uploading, so Classic's trying to download half a file and can't complete.


----------



## sssls4143 (Oct 19, 2019)

It does not show sync errors when signed into online Lightroom.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Oct 19, 2019)

What shows in Preferences - Lightroom sync? Is there a photo showing in the Activity?


----------



## sssls4143 (Oct 19, 2019)

Yes! There are two photos from my iPhone which show as pending.  They are quite insignificant.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Oct 19, 2019)

Okay. So, if you click on one it'll take you to it; try doing s simple edit, repeat for the other. See if that frees things up!


----------



## sssls4143 (Oct 19, 2019)

No, no change.  I could delete them.  They are quite insignificant.  How or where can I do that?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Oct 19, 2019)

Find them in their folder (so click on them) and just delete from there.


----------



## sssls4143 (Oct 19, 2019)

I notice that LR mobile says 1727 photos but my laptop LR Classic says 1723 in sync preferences.  The main screen still says 1 photo syncing.


----------



## sssls4143 (Oct 19, 2019)

I have deleted them from LR and from my phone.  The message persists!! I do appreciate your help.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Oct 20, 2019)

sssls4143 said:


> I notice that LR mobile says 1727 photos but my laptop LR Classic says 1723 in sync preferences.  The main screen still says 1 photo syncing.


Is the one syncing one of the ones you deleted? What shows in Preferences?

Also, are there any videos in Cloud? That causes a difference between the two (Classic doesn't sync up to the cloud videos)


----------



## sssls4143 (Oct 20, 2019)

Paul:  I have deleted the photos showing up as "Pending" in sync activities everywhere that I found them.  Still, the program says "syncing 1 photo".  When I click on the pending files, it still shows me the two photos on Safari, even though I have removed them from every folder they were in. It is very frustrating, and I am prepared to live with the little message since I have not been able to cure it.


----------



## sssls4143 (Oct 20, 2019)

Yes, there are a few videos in the cloud, visible in LR mobile.


----------



## sssls4143 (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 20, 2019)

Have you opened LR on your iPhone recently? It looks like those are waiting to finish uploading to the cloud.


----------



## sssls4143 (Oct 20, 2019)

yes.  Nothing is there, and they have been available since 4/2108.  The message is always the same "1 photo syncing".  And I have now deleted the photos in question, which were originally taken on the iPhone, from my laptop and hard drive, from LR Classic on my laptop, and from the phone.  The only way I can see them now is by clicking on the pending message which takes me to Safari.  BTW, these photos were taken to help find replacement bushes for our yard, so the photos are totally inconsequential and I have no need for them now.  I would just like to get rid of the message. AND, I do appreciate your efforts.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 20, 2019)

A long shot, but go to the web version and click on Deleted. Then try selecting these couple of photos and deleting them completely from the cloud trash and see if that does the trick.


----------



## sssls4143 (Oct 21, 2019)

Thanks again .  I no longer have any pending messages in the Sync Preferences, but still have the message that 1 photo is syncing! Some progress but not what I was hoping for.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 21, 2019)

Did you delete them from Deleted in the cloud? If so, these two photos are not the issue. If you've done that and it still says it's syncing 1, go to Preferences > Lightroom Sync tab, hold down the Opt key and click the Diagnostic Log button that appears, then Show in Finder and email it to me and I'll see if I can spot the problem photo.


----------



## sssls4143 (Oct 22, 2019)

Victoria I am back home and will attach the diagnostic log, which is long and doesn't mean much to me. There is no choice to "show in finder."   I am on Mac and don't see any trash basket on iCloud that I can delete.  Am I missing it?  Can't find anywhere b ut here is the log.  Many thanks.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 23, 2019)

Not iCloud, the web interface from Lightroom at Photo Editor | Online Photoshop Lightroom. There may be a deleted section on the left.

I've asked someone to take a quick look at the log.


----------



## sssls4143 (Oct 23, 2019)

Yes. I found them and they were still there. Now deleted. I will check my Lightroom Classic for the infamous message.


----------



## sssls4143 (Oct 23, 2019)

Message "syncing 1 photo" remains!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 23, 2019)

You could try rebuilding the Sync.lrdata file....go back to Preferences>Lightroom Sync tab, press and hold the Opt key and click on "Rebuild Sync Data".


----------



## sssls4143 (Oct 23, 2019)

Jim:  you did it. Message is GONE!!!  I am forever grateful to all of you for your help. Thank you. S


----------



## sssls4143 (Oct 18, 2019)

I am new to this forum and would appreciate any help.  Every time I close Lightroom I get a message that it is still syncing 1 photo, “Do I still want to quit Lr?” I now ignore the message and close.  I have previously tried waiting it out but found that was an endless wait. How can I find this photo that the program is obviously stuck on?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 23, 2019)

Just to be certain, make sure that sync is still enabled before you start to celebrate. IIRC, rebuilding the Sync Data option automatically restarts Classic, but with syncing paused. So make sure it's been resumed.


----------



## sssls4143 (Oct 23, 2019)

UGH! You are so right.  I restarted synching, it went through all the synced photos, and I am left with the same message "syncing 1 photo".  There is nothing in trash.  Do you want me to make a new log?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 23, 2019)

sssls4143, can I get you to do a new log and then post at the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum at Photoshop Family Customer Community Then I can get a member of staff to look at the thread. The one I tried wasn't as familiar with Classic's sync logs as I hoped, but the engineers hang out on that bug forum.


----------



## sssls4143 (Oct 23, 2019)

OK.  I have done that.  Thank you. 
Steve


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 24, 2019)

Great, do you happen to have a link, I'm having a little trouble tracking it down to forward to staff.


----------



## sssls4143 (Oct 24, 2019)

Try this...
https://documentcloud.adobe.com/link/track?uri=urn:aaid:scds:US:fcb0c130-eb92-47b9-ab0e-117a99f31aca


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 24, 2019)

Sorry, link to the thread on the bug forum I asked you to post on the previous reply.


----------



## sssls4143 (Oct 24, 2019)

This is the link that copied:
Lightroom Classic Sync message that won't go away
Does this work for you


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 24, 2019)

Perfect, thanks. Rikk’s on the case!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 25, 2019)

sssls4143, can I get you to run a diagnostic report as well as the diagnostic log. They're in the same location. Apparently the report has additional information that will offer the engineers some clues.


----------

